# 7.5 ft western plow on a jeep



## rbender (Nov 8, 2007)

I have an older conventional 7.5 ft WESTERN plow. Is it possible to attach it to a 89 Jeep Wrangler with a 4cyl? Is it capable of pushing the plow?


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have used 7 1/2 Fisher plows on jeep wrangles cince 98 the fisher 7 1/2 plow fits the 6 1/2 push plate. My jeeps have all had 6 cyl. I do know people who plow with the 4 banger. you have diffrent rear end gears than the six cyl. Add some weight to the back of the Jeep and plow with the storm (don't try to plow with 12" wet snow) and you will be fine.

On the YJ you can add air shoks to the front to help with the weight of the plow. I found that the rear air shocks from a 85 (or was it a 95) ford thunderberd fit the front of the YJ.


----------

